

A (Relatively Easy To Understand) Primer on Elliptic Curve Cryptography - anmalhot
http://blog.cloudflare.com/a-relatively-easy-to-understand-primer-on-elliptic-curve-cryptography

======
ColinWright
Brilliant read. It's also worth reading the discussion from an earlier
submission (60 days ago):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6607661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6607661)

With all the current discussions about crypto, RSA, backdoors, random number
generators, _etc,_ it's worth reading things like this to come up to speed
with the concepts, even if you don't get all the details.

~~~
anmalhot
Thanks for the link! I am relatively new to submissions. Is there a way I can
check for resubmissions ?

~~~
ColinWright
Normally obvious dups are detected by the system, but many are not. You can
search before submitting, but most people don't bother. People will pick it up
and cross-reference earlier discussions if appropriate.

